# Brother GTX 4, nozzle clogged



## proprinter (Sep 27, 2019)

So,i bought a used GTX and for a while now the prints have been perfect. The test print is good, CMYK and White. Ive been maintaining the temperature and humidity in the room. Now, to the issue. Ive had the whites clogged a few times now, always starts at the number one. ive gone through all maintenance options, cleaned it even though i clean it regularly and keep it in a mint condition. but the white number one does not want to print. can someone tell me the secret menu option also? ive had it old to me but i forgot, maybe that can help, or any other advice.


----------



## proprinter (Sep 27, 2019)

UPDATE; for those with the same problem. it turns out the small tube under the suction cup (thin black sponge on which the printing head rests when in standby mode) was bent and closed when the suction cup was put into place. I cut it short by a bit and made sure it does not bend when i put it back in. now he prints a bit messy, but ive been fighting it for days and it just needs adjusting after not being used for so long (im guessing)


----------

